# The Strange Magic of: Dum Dum Girls



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The 1980s saw a sweeping revision in Rock and Pop, when many of the old certainties and familiar groups, sounds, and faces of what some writers call The Long Sixties (say, from The Doors through the last Led Zep album in 1979) were swept away. Disco and Punk served to break through the old forms, and set up conditions for all sorts of new genres. And many of these genres continue on today. The music of Dum Dum Girls is identified by Wikipedia as Indie Pop, Noise Pop, Dream Pop, Shoegazing, and Lo-Fi. It's been pointed out that this song, _Coming Down_, sounds a lot like Mazzy Star's Fade Into You, in its dreamlike, almost dirge-like simplicity. There is a drugged, surreal quality to it that reminds me also of other 1980s sounds, like Supernova by Opal. Not a lot of on-stage excitement here, but fascinating in its own strange way.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In resurrecting this post, I find I have nothing to add. This group failed to further engage me, and so _Coming Down_ will remain a one-hit wonder for me, first heard as, I think, theme on an episode of Orange is the New Black. Still like it.


----------

